# PDF-Dateien zusammenfügen



## tittli (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo
Nun, da ich ziemlich chaotisch bin und in der Schule ziemlich oft Blätter verliere, habe ich das gesamte Script (über 200 Seiten ) meiner Kollegin eingescannt und als pdf-Datei hinterlegt (mit Photoshop). Da jetzt jedes einzelne Blatt in einer eigenen pdf-Datei liegt und das zum lernen ziemlich mühsam ist, wollte ich diese zu einer einzigen, grossen Datei zusammenfügen. Ist das irgendwie möglich? Wenn ja, wie?

danke und gruss


----------



## D@nger (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
guck dir mal "FreePDF XP" an, damit sollte das möglich sein.


----------



## D@nger (4. Juni 2006)

Oder guck dir das mal an, dann musst du nicht das ganze Programm ziehen.


----------



## tittli (4. Juni 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder guck dir das mal an, dann musst du nicht das ganze Programm ziehen.




Ich erhalte eine Fehlermeldung ("FreePDF not found")

habe auch das ganze Programm gezogen, da erhalte ich die Meldung dass ich einen Ghostscript brauche um das Tool zu installieren (hab auch ein Ghostscript installiert, hat nichts gebracht).

danke und gruss


----------



## tittli (6. Juni 2006)

Hmm...kann mir sonst niemand helfen?

gruss


----------



## RS9999 (6. Juni 2006)

Solltest Dir *OpenOffice.org* installieren („ist kostenlos, da es ein open_source project ist .“) Damit ist es möglich Dokumente als *PDF* zu speichern!


----------



## LarsHH (6. Juni 2006)

Lad dir mal das Tool "PDF Blender" runter.
Damit kannst du mehrere PDFs zu einem zusammenfügen!
Gruß Lars


----------



## Grimreaper (11. Juni 2006)

RS9999 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Solltest Dir *OpenOffice.org* installieren („ist kostenlos, da es ein open_source project ist .“) Damit ist es möglich Dokumente als *PDF* zu speichern!


Findest du das nicht ein bißchen viel, jemandem den Download einer kompletten Office-Suite zu empfehlen nur um ein paar PDFs zusammen zu fügen? Außerdem ist open source nicht gleich kostenlos (auch wenn das oft zutreffen mag).

Ich würde auch PDF Blender empfehlen, alternativ gäbe es noch pdftk + GUI (z. B. pdftk builder).

mfg Grimreaper


----------

